
How to Download Windows 10 for Free, Even in 2018 – ExtremeTech - richucast222
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/260524-download-windows-10-free
======
edem
This needs me to have Windows 7. It is not an OS for free, but an upgrade for
free.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Who remembers Digital River?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I remember them mopping up all the e-commerce companies in the
shareware/software world.

------
pinewurst
This has actually expired now and is not available, at least through that
link.

